# nfs timeout

## mattes

Hallo,

wisst ihr wie man das Timeout für NFS verkürzen kann? Wenn ich auf einem Rechner A eine Freigabe von B gemountet habe, und B dann herunterfahre, kann ich auf A das Dateisystem nicht mehr unmounten, und auch das Herunterfahren oder Rebooten von A wird damit unmöglich, da es bei unmounting Filesystems hängen bleibt.  So geschehen heute Nacht, gestern um 10 habe ich beide Rechner heruntergefahren, dummerweise war der falsche schneller und der andere wartete heute morgen immernoch auf eine Antwort....

Grüße

Mattes

----------

## Max Steel

Ich hab ein ähnliches Problem...

Einziger Unterschied. der Server (NFS-server) läuft immer...

Der Countdown wird von baselayout-2 bestimmt...

Aber ich vermute das bei mir der nfs ein tick zu lange braucht um zu umounten, in der Zeit hat netmount bereits "geht nich" gesagt.

Dann wartet eben baselayout-2 seine 60 secs,...

----------

## mattes

 *Quote:*   

> seine 60 secs

  Bei mir dauert es ewig nicht 60s. Wo sit denn diese Einstallung?

----------

## Max Steel

Das kann ich nicht bestimmt sagen. Wie gesagt das macht in meinem Fall Baselayout/OpenRC Standardmäßig.

----------

## mattes

Hab nach einigem googeln den Eindruck bekommen, dass man das nicht abkürzen kann. Kann aber doch nicht sein, oder? Dann kann man das ja nie wieder unmounten, wenn ein Server abgeschaltet wird!?

Grüße

Mattes

----------

